# Lukullus Dry Food.



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

About 5 weeks ago Alfie stopped eating his Arden Grange and Forthglade, and for love nor money wont even try it again.

He will eat wet food only for a few days, but then it gives him the runs (ND, NH, WW and FG) a problem he has always suffered when fed just wet, and he just stops eating again. Plus he will get colic like symptoms; a reason i've always fed him dry as it takes longer to digest as an empty stomach makes him really poorly.

Ive been sending off for samples of dry food here and there, but the vast majority of them he just wont touch. Im just waiting for Barking Heads to arrive to see if that floats his boat, but i dont hold out much hope.

I've been looking at Zooplus, and saw Lukullus dried, and it looks completely different to most dog foods, and Googling reviews it seems even fussy dogs wolf it down. 

So my question(s) is; does anyone feed it? And does anyone have any contact details as i cant find any to ask for a sample?

I know someone on here feeds the wet, so im hoping its on the can.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi - think Gary (HyperSpringer) has been using this for Wilson (the dry, that is). Sandie (Mum2Heidi) has used the LK wet quite a lot and she's very knowledgeable on food.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Hi - think Gary (HyperSpringer) has been using this for Wilson (the dry, that is). Sandie (Mum2Heidi) has used the LK wet quite a lot and she's very knowledgeable on food.


I shall bide my time then.

I knew someone used the tinned, but wasnt aware anyone fed the dried.

Im willing to try anything right now. He wont even touch the "top" brands, and is currently surviving on cooked chicken, [email protected] hotdog treats, Sheba cat food rolleyes and a supplement from my vet.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I shall bide my time then.
> 
> I knew someone used the tinned, but wasnt aware anyone fed the dried.
> 
> Im willing to try anything right now. He wont even touch the "top" brands, and is currently surviving on cooked chicken, [email protected] hotdog treats, Sheba cat food rolleyes and a supplement from my vet.


I use the dry as a topper both flavours and it goes down well and in combo with his wet comes out well 

I also used to use the normal Lukulus wet(circa £1 a tin) but now use Lukulus gourmet(circa £2 a tin) thiis is in rotation with Lillys Kitchen\hermanns Organic\Terra cannis(all circa 2 quid a can)

The Lukulus Gourmet is very simalr to the terra cannis in so much as its appearnce is like a mince and smells devine

Back to the Lukulus kibble one variety(think its the Charelois beef and trout) is a big kibble some bits cant be far off half inch long and both flavours are cylindrical in appearnce

I have previously fed orijen(all flavours) but he went off all dry food and since his costing a small fortune in premium wet (nearly a fiver a dayut thought that id try a "reasonable" kibble as its only a topper

another plus is that cos the kibble pieces are large it take the bugger ages to get em out of his kong wobbler:smilewinkgrin:

Its cold pressed i think which retain more goodness and i think its made specially for zooplus by firm called Matina

Ive been so impressed by the german foods hes been getting that apart from the Lillys will not feed English dog food as iMHO its not as good

I think they had 2 trial sized bags for a tenner that i have been buying...

Hope this helps:smilewinkgrin:

edit...a lot of people seem impressed with the Markus Mulle kibble off zooplus but i think its to grain heavy....but as we all know all doggys are diffrent...

good luck


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Def one I would feed. At the moment I'm using a duck and potato I got as samples for my son. Heidi took one sniff of it and we havent looked back. Needless to say, son didnt get a look in 

Ask for a sample - I got a v large sample
Not on a par with LK but excellent price for what it is, especially if you are mixing with wet

Working Dog Food Adult Dog food | WorkingHPRs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats great thanks. It looked a little like a cross between rabbit pellets and pony nuts in the picture, so i was wondering about the palatability, but the reviews ive read have all been positive.

I have to be careful with tinned food, anything too rich gives him the runs.

I have also contacted Markus Muhle for a sample, as that looks almost identical, but they havent bothered to get back to me yet.

Is it as hard as it looks? And can it be soaked a little? Sorry for all the questions, but ive wasted so much money on him lately, that i dont want to get some, then not have him eat it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Def one I would feed. At the moment I'm using a duck and potato I got as samples for my son. Heidi took one sniff of it and we havent looked back. Needless to say, son didnt get a look in
> 
> Ask for a sample - I got a v large sample
> Not on a par with LK but excellent price for what it is, especially if you are mixing with wet
> ...


That doesnt look bad, and not badly priced. Ive not tried him a potato based one before as they all tend to be fish flavoured, and he hates fish.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Thats great thanks. It looked a little like a cross between rabbit pellets and pony nuts in the picture, so i was wondering about the palatability, but the reviews ive read have all been positive.
> 
> I have to be careful with tinned food, anything too rich gives him the runs.
> 
> ...


Yep it is quite hard cant be gulped like a origen sized kibble


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> Yep it is quite hard cant be gulped like a origen sized kibble


Oh he's quite lazy when it comes to eating. Plus he is missing a few carnassials which affects his chewing ability.

Still might give it ago, apart from a few ££ i havent anything to lose.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Just to be random lol, have you looked at robbies?

V different from normal foods, I use the meat free mixer for Bailey and he goes mad for it. He will eat anything but I like to try and make it a little interesting for him. The robbies smells divine too. Which I think helps with the interest. When we first tried it I put it in his usual food container from [email protected] and he chewed the crap out of it, he'd never done it before and hasn't done it since we took it out, so it obviously smells good to him.

I'm also thinking about trying the LK dry as a topper to his wet.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Just to be random lol, have you looked at robbies?
> 
> V different from normal foods, I use the meat free mixer for Bailey and he goes mad for it. He will eat anything but I like to try and make it a little interesting for him. The robbies smells divine too. Which I think helps with the interest. When we first tried it I put it in his usual food container from [email protected] and he chewed the crap out of it, he'd never done it before and hasn't done it since we took it out, so it obviously smells good to him.
> 
> I'm also thinking about trying the LK dry as a topper to his wet.


After feeding Orijen im very impressed with it ingredient wise\cost ratio

and although hes mainly on wet his output is normally 2 or sometimes 3 a day rock solid and small

Hes so good at "baking" his poo he can quite often go\wait 8 hours after his breakfast:thumbup:

That indicates to me theres not much filler that he needs to dump out quickly...


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> After feeding Orijen im very impressed with it ingredient wise\cost ratio
> 
> and although hes mainly on wet his output is normally 2 or sometimes 3 a day rock solid and small
> 
> ...


Was Wilson's output the same on LK and Rocco when you used it??
The reason I ask is because on WW trays, Heidi's pooh is like Wilson's now. She will have 2 small hard pipes in the morning and thats it. V V occasionally a late night one and then only one in the morning.

On LK, Rocco, ND, etc, she went more. Rinti is somewhere inbetween.
Not tried TC, Gourmet or Lily's


----------



## Powerpie5000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> On LK, Rocco, ND, etc, she went more. Rinti is somewhere inbetween.
> Not tried TC, Gourmet or Lily's


Marshall my 16 week old Borzoi would poop 2 or 3 times a day when fed 'Rocco' or 'Animonda Gran Carno'... But they were BIG poops! I'm actually going to put him back on Rocco and Animonda as his main wet food because he's going off WW again (the trays this time ). Now i just need to find a good dry food that he will also eat as he's gone off Arden Grange and WW, i even received some samples from 'CSJ' and he was not impressed at all!

I don't understand why Rinti is more expensive than Animonda and Rocco? I don't think the ingredients are as good.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Was Wilson's output the same on LK and Rocco when you used it??
> The reason I ask is because on WW trays, Heidi's pooh is like Wilson's now. She will have 2 small hard pipes in the morning and thats it. V V occasionally a late night one and then only one in the morning.
> 
> On LK, Rocco, ND, etc, she went more. Rinti is somewhere inbetween.
> Not tried TC, Gourmet or Lily's


Very simalar....id say slightly less on the Rocco which may be down to just being 100% meat\organs

On a side note i see that rocco has now changed from 70% beef/30% other animal to a 70% buffalo\30 % other animal....might get some for the rotation


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> That doesnt look bad, and not badly priced. Ive not tried him a potato based one before as they all tend to be fish flavoured, and he hates fish.


Just as a thought, have you tried the Natures Menu tins?

The pouches gave Roo the squits, but the tins are brilliant. I use them as topper for AG. YOu could try that with your kibble, see if a combo suits him?

I can't feed Roo 100% dry he gets constipated...and 100% wet and a few days down the line he's got the squits as you say. :wink:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Was Wilson's output the same on LK and Rocco when you used it??
> The reason I ask is because on WW trays, Heidi's pooh is like Wilson's now. She will have 2 small hard pipes in the morning and thats it. V V occasionally a late night one and then only one in the morning.
> 
> On LK, Rocco, ND, etc, she went more. Rinti is somewhere inbetween.
> Not tried TC, Gourmet or Lily's


Both mine are like that on Natures Menu tins, and used to be on Wainwrights. I'm thinking of getting some WW trays and seeing if Roo will entertain them again now he's had a break...if so, I'm going to get a variety box as a topper to his AG.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Powerpie5000 said:


> Marshall my 16 week old Borzoi would poop 2 or 3 times a day when fed 'Rocco' or 'Animonda Gran Carno'... But they were BIG poops! I'm actually going to put him back on Rocco and Animonda as his main wet food because he's going off WW again (the trays this time ). Now i just need to find a good dry food that he will also eat as he's gone off Arden Grange and WW, i even received some samples from 'CSJ' and he was not impressed at all!
> 
> I don't understand why Rinti is more expensive than Animonda and Rocco? I don't think the ingredients are as good.


HPR's duck and potato kibble is a good value cereal free. I got a (large) sample for my son but Heidi went loopy for it so I kept it 

Rinti is more expensive because it is one meat per can whereas Animonda and Rocco are two. Rocco is mainly beef with a small amount of the advertised flavour, I think Animonda is the same. 

I may have to give Natures Menu tins a try by the sound of it


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Another vote here for Natures Menu tins! Henry goes mad for them and they actually smell quite nice - I have a fair few here in my stock, as it goes!! Jollyes do them for around £13 a tray of 12 or PAH do 3 of the flavours in single tins.


----------

